# Does your target make you stay past closing time?



## Amyseraiah (Nov 26, 2021)

My last target we never stayed past closing unless they’re closing the registers but at my new target they schedule you pass closing to do reshop and blasé blasé and one hour past closing I thought was dumb but I don’t care that much but now since it’s the holidays they have me schedule 2 hrs past closing and I’m not feeling it at all so I’m trying to see does anyone else target have this implemented and if so how is this possible


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 26, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 26, 2021)

Spot can schedule you past closing. If your availability ends at, for example, 11 pm and they schedule you later than that you can speak to whoever does your schedule about it, but at the holidays they tend to expect everyone to open up their availability and work later. What they can’t do is schedule you until a certain time and then refuse to let you go after your scheduled time to leave.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 26, 2021)

No one scheduled after closing at my store except the closing leader.


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 27, 2021)

At my store it's always the closing TL, and however many GM closing experts they have that night. Q4 is usually 2-3. I'm in beauty and the latest we stay is 7:30. Prior years we never stayed past 10. Usually 1 style TM & 1 tech TM is there until 10.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes. Scheduled past, and then mostly everyone has to stay longer than that to get approval from the closing lead. For example, store closes at 10 schedule till 11 most of us have to stay till almost 12


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes it is allowed to be scheduled after store closing let’s say 11:30 however the closing lead can not make you stay until 12:00 just because he/she didn’t allowed themselves time to walk the store . I would let it slide one time but next time k would be peace out.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 27, 2021)

everybody is out of the building by 45m after close including closing team lead


----------

